# Breakfast



## x-man (Feb 14, 2007)

This is my homework of my photo crouse. please give me some Feedbacks. Thank!


----------



## fmw (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks super.  You should get an A.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 15, 2007)

It does look good.  One thing though, the shadow from the O J is too large a percentage of the total photo.  Maybe bring the light on the back right around to the left and have the shadow more down the right side of the photo?  That or bring the perspective back some.

Good effort!  

mike


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 15, 2007)

fmw said:


> Looks super.  You should get an A.




I'll second that.

Pete


----------



## x-man (Feb 15, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> It does look good. One thing though, the shadow from the O J is too large a percentage of the total photo. Maybe bring the light on the back right around to the left and have the shadow more down the right side of the photo? That or bring the perspective back some.
> 
> Good effort!
> 
> mike


 
Yes. Good Idea! Why I  don't think on it. (I try to fix it for long long time, but not work!):hail:


----------



## x-man (Feb 15, 2007)

fmw said:


> Looks super. You should get an A.


 
Thank! but my teacher only give me "C".


----------



## fmw (Feb 16, 2007)

Tough teacher!


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 16, 2007)

fmw said:


> Tough teacher!



Woah!  Again, I agree with Fred...  tough teacher.

I don't know if this is any comfort, but if this was a job for a client rather than an assignment, you would have got PAID....  much better than getting an A.  And, you'd get repeat business.

Good job.

Pete


----------



## shingfan (Feb 16, 2007)

this is A+.....except i have one comment (i'm a little picky when it comes to fruit and vegetable)......i would change the strawberry to a better one.......it doesnt look so fresh....and maybe spray a little bit of water on the lettuce to make it look fresher


----------



## x-man (Feb 16, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> Woah! Again, I agree with Fred... tough teacher.
> 
> I don't know if this is any comfort, but if this was a job for a client rather than an assignment, you would have got PAID.... much better than getting an A. And, you'd get repeat business.
> 
> ...


 
Thank! I have been thinking about how to start my our bussiness for quite long time, do you have any advice?


----------



## x-man (Feb 16, 2007)

shingfan said:


> this is A+.....except i have one comment (i'm a little picky when it comes to fruit and vegetable)......i would change the strawberry to a better one.......it doesnt look so fresh....and maybe spray a little bit of water on the lettuce to make it look fresher


 
Thank for your comment. I will try make it better on next time!


----------



## shingfan (Feb 16, 2007)

x-man said:


> Thank! I have been thinking about how to start my our bussiness for quite long time, do you have any advice?


 
i think the situation is a little different in HK compare to north america (western culture).......because the culture is different and perspective is different.......i assume you are located in HK because of your signature and your name........i would consult someone from your area.....i'm not a racist.......but i do know for a fact that these two cultures think very differently......because i'm also one of your race mr. WONG........:mrgreen:

but first and most important....you need to have a porfolio or maybe a website to show ppl how good you are....and prepare business cards if you are going to build connections


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 16, 2007)

x-man said:


> Thank! I have been thinking about how to start my our bussiness for quite long time, do you have any advice?



If you want this sort of work, you might consider approaching some small agencies or graphic artists.  Often times, they will already have clients with photography needs and are in a position to do the buying.  So, if you can get just one designer to use you as their source, you may end up shooting for several different companies.  Three agencies might keep you busy.

The only hitch is you may have to wait longer to get paid.  Photography is often the first thing done on a project.  It could be months before everything gets printed and delivered.  That's when they'll do their billing.  When they get paid, you get paid.  This could take 2-3 months.

Good luck!

Pete


----------



## x-man (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Shingfan & Pete:

   Yes, I am living in Hong Kong now, but I will not focus on Hong Kong market. I will sell those photos on internet. In Hong Kong, most of the people don&#8217;t think photographer is a professional. They think that if you can buy a high grade camera will become professional photographer. So that I think I will focus on the internet stock photo. Do you have any idea how to start it up and which photo stocks site is better? Thank for your help!

BTW shinfa, we are same race?? like to meet you! vbmenu_register("postmenu_748199", true);


----------



## shingfan (Feb 17, 2007)

i have the very same feeling too many chinese buy professional camera but they dont know how to use them properly.....like they just keep buying the expensive tools.......but dont know how to use them other than turning the wheel and pressing the button.....sigh >_<....i asked my friend to help me buy a CPL filter......the salesperson gave him a UV filter....saying that if you want you filter....this is it....even though my friend asked for a CPL......such a disaster......and of course....my friend not knowing what a CPL is....believed UV was the right thing and got it wrong

yes.......i was raised in HK but now living in canada........i'm not sure what this means (vbmenu_register("postmenu_748199", true)?????


----------



## x-man (Feb 17, 2007)

shingfan said:


> i have the very same feeling too many chinese buy professional camera but they dont know how to use them properly.....like they just keep buying the expensive tools.......but dont know how to use them other than turning the wheel and pressing the button.....sigh >_<....i asked my friend to help me buy a CPL filter......the salesperson gave him a UV filter....saying that if you want you filter....this is it....even though my friend asked for a CPL......such a disaster......and of course....my friend not knowing what a CPL is....believed UV was the right thing and got it wrong
> 
> yes.......i was raised in HK but now living in canada........i'm not sure what this means (vbmenu_register("postmenu_748199", true)?????


 
I don't know what mean of "vbmenu_register("postmenu_748199", true)" may be this forum auto gen. 

I study in Canda for 6 years (From High School to Collage) 3 years in Toronto, and 3 years in Lethbridge. Where are you living now?? I think Canada change alot, I back to Hong Kong at 1989.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 17, 2007)

x-man said:


> In Hong Kong, most of the people...think that if you can buy a high grade camera will become professional photographer.



Sadly, this is not unique to Hong Kong....   it happens here too.  As a result, you can find a lot of mediocre photography turning up in brochures and ads.

Sorry, I know nothing about the stock photography market.

Good luck!

Pete


----------



## x-man (Feb 17, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> Sadly, this is not unique to Hong Kong.... it happens here too. As a result, you can find a lot of mediocre photography turning up in brochures and ads.
> 
> Sorry, I know nothing about the stock photography market.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Pete:
    Too bad to know that -- a lot of mediocre photography turning up in brochures and ads. -- anyway, Thank for you reply & post. let me to know how to start my bussiness in local. Like to meet you! kept in touch!


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 20, 2007)

its an inviting shot !! my only complaint if any is that the OJs shadow is covering part of the main subject, I would move the light around a little to cancel out that shadow and maybye light the glass a little more from the top , just my 2 cents... 

its a rad shot..


----------



## x-man (Mar 5, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> its an inviting shot !! my only complaint if any is that the OJs shadow is covering part of the main subject, I would move the light around a little to cancel out that shadow and maybye light the glass a little more from the top , just my 2 cents...
> 
> its a rad shot..


 
Thank for your comment. I will try it next time. Thank!


----------

